# Slooooooooooow



## reveal (Nov 25, 2007)

CM and ENW slow for anyone else? It takes forever to load pages or post items.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 26, 2007)

ENW is extremely slow for me as well.

I wonder if there's database work going on.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 26, 2007)

Sloooow for me too


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2007)

There is a setting problem that I'm researching an answer to. Either IronWolf or I will get this sorted out as soon as possible.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for keepin' us in the loop, Michael!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm cycling through the default setting sets. Tried one where I kept getting too many connections errors - let's see if this one works.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, it's back to normal for me now, so I'm assuming it worked.

You're awesome Michael Morris!!!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I have to watch it to make a verdict. It's been running fine for a couple hours, locking and crashing.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 26, 2007)

I was just trying to post how I was having no problems, when of course I started having trouble.

I think the system knows it is being replaced by EN World 2 and, like the worker who knows they are getting laid off, has decided it just doesn't care whether it works or not anymore.


----------



## Enkhidu (Nov 26, 2007)

FYI - We're back to MySQL "too many connections" errors as of 11:20 AM EST.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm seeing the occasional

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /shop/Connections/shopdb.php on line 13

and a whole lot of "There seems to have been a slight problem with the database"

The problem worsens in the afternoon (GMT), it was fine this morning (GMT) ...when America is asleep?


----------



## diaglo (Nov 26, 2007)

*getting database error here and CM*

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html>
<head>
	<title> Database Error</title>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
	<style type="text/css">
	<!--	
	body { background-color: white; color: black; }
	#container { width: 400px; }
	#message   { width: 400px; color: black; background-color: #FFFFCC; }
	#bodytitle { font: 13pt/15pt verdana, arial, sans-serif; height: 35px; vertical-align: top; }
	.bodytext  { font: 8pt/11pt verdana, arial, sans-serif; }
	a:link     { font: 8pt/11pt verdana, arial, sans-serif; color: red; }
	a:visited  { font: 8pt/11pt verdana, arial, sans-serif; color: #4e4e4e; }
	-->
	</style>
</head>
<body>
<table cellpadding="3" cellspacing="5" id="container">
<tr>
	<td><img src="/image.php?type=dberror" alt="Database Error" width="48" height="48" /></td>
	<td id="bodytitle" width="100%">Database error</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="bodytext" colspan="2">The  database has encountered a problem.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td colspan="2"><hr /></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="bodytext" colspan="2">
		Please try the following:
		<ul>
			<li>Load the page again by clicking the <a href="#" onclick="window.location = window.location;">Refresh</a> button in your web browser.</li>
			<li>Open the <a href="/">www.circvsmaximvs.com</a> home page, then try to open another page.</li>
			<li>Click the <a href="javascript:history.back(1)">Back</a> button to try another link.</li>
		</ul>
	</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="bodytext" colspan="2">The www.circvsmaximvs.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may <a href="mailto:">contact them</a> if the problem persists.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td class="bodytext" colspan="2"> <br />We apologise for any inconvenience.</td>
</tr>
</table>


<!--
Database error in vBulletin :

mysql_connect() [<a href='function.mysql-connect'>function.mysql-connect</a>]: Too many connections
/www/circvsmaximvs.com/production/htdocs/includes/class_core.php on line 274

MySQL Error  : 
Error Number : 
Date         : Monday, November 26th 2007 @ 12:21:45 PM
Script       : http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/forum.php
Referrer     : 
IP Address   : 158.111.4.25
Username     : 
Classname    : vB_Database
-->


</body>
</html>


----------



## diaglo (Nov 26, 2007)

<html><head><title> Database Error</title><style type="text/css"><!--.error { font: 11px tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif; }--></style></head>
<body></table></td></tr></table></form>
<blockquote><p class="error"> </p><p class="error"><b>There seems to have been a slight problem with the  database.</b><br />
Please try again by pressing the <a href="javascript:window.location=window.location;">refresh</a> button in your browser.</p><p class="error">An E-Mail has been dispatched to our <a href="mailto:">Technical Staff</a>, who you can also contact if the problem persists.</p><p class="error">We apologise for any inconvenience.</p></blockquote>

<!--
Database error in vBulletin :

Link-ID == false, connect failed
mysql error: 

mysql error number: 0

Date: Monday 26th 2007f November 2007 12:43:44 PM
Script: http://www.enworld.org/forums.php?
Referer: 
IP Address: 158.111.4.25
 -->

</body></html>


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2007)

I've reset the sever some 5 times in the last hour looking for a setting group that fits within the server's memory constraints and keeps the board happy. I think I've got something - everything seems smooth on my end but I'm not going to relax until it stays stable for a few hours.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2007)

We're back in business. CM however.... will lose two days.


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2007)

CM just died again


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm working on it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 27, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> CM however.... will lose two days.




Ugh.

-Hyp.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 27, 2007)

My thoughts exactly, but it couldn't be helped.  Look at the brightside, at least it wasn't 5 months of posts.


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2007)

could have been worse, and you were trying your best.

Thanks for fixing it


----------

